

Apple is slapped with a patent lawsuit over the iPhone's browser - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/11/24/apple-slapped-with-patent-suit-over-iphones-browser/

======
mechanical_fish
Doesn't this happen about once every 24 hours? Wake me up when it reaches
appellate court.

I would expect that Apple-suing patent trolls have their own online forum and
FAQ by now.

------
bprater
The other day I thought it would be nice if desktop browser easily did what
iPhone's browser did.

Zooming into to parts of a page with a double-click would be really nice on
those late nights where everything is getting blurry. (Yes, I know you can
zoom in; it's not the same.)

~~~
jcl
I like to use control plus the mouse wheel to zoom in/out in the web browser
-- not sure if this is what you mean by zooming.

One feature I like about Ubuntu's 3D-accelerated window manager is that it can
zoom windows -- which is different from maximizing them because it makes
everything (including menus, etc.) proportionally larger. So the "Windows key
plus R" zooms until the focused window fills the screen. Win+1 zooms to
standard desktop size, Win+2 zooms to double size, and Win+3 zooms to
quadruple size, which are great for watching Flash movies that don't have a
fullscreen option.

------
tlrobinson
This seems like a bullshit claim to me. MobileSafari renders webpages nearly
exactly as it does on the desktop, not a "simplified navigation interface".
The only big difference between desktop and iPhone Safari is you need to pinch
to zoom in/out and drag to pan around, which this patent doesn't seem to cover
at all.

The methods described in this patent for browsing the web sound like the exact
sort of thing Apple was trying to avoid: the crappy sorta-kinda-web provided
by WAP, etc.

------
redorb
I do wish someone would counter sue over the top - and burry a couple of these
patent trolls; for the good of the industry.

~~~
The_Sponge
I wonder if patent trolling could be patented? A time machine would be
fantastic.

~~~
Hoff
[http://www.boingboing.net/2008/11/17/halliburton-tries-
to.ht...](http://www.boingboing.net/2008/11/17/halliburton-tries-to.html)

